# July Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 5, 2009)

As Arch is still unavoidably detained, here is the July PotM Nomination thread.

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month, don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to be on the front page!


*RULES:*

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... *you can't nominate yourself*.

3) You may nominate any photo posted on The Photo Forum during the month of July 2009 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon 




 on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! ;-)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 5, 2009)

#7 from *Thai Portraits, I'm back* by _Peanuts

_


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 8, 2009)

A night at Mt. Rainier  #2 by dseidman


----------



## invisible (Jul 12, 2009)

*Lady in blue*, by David_low


----------



## avilamillar (Jul 12, 2009)

*Northsea cost* by Peter K


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 25, 2009)

Ghost Town on the Praire #5 by Invisible


----------



## Artograph (Jul 30, 2009)

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1280x800 and weights 1288KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







By: Pirate Neilsouth
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/172855-graveyard-house.html


----------



## Clawed (Jul 30, 2009)

*X-actly* · by Bitter Jeweler







As seen in: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hoto-gallery/172537-shawshank-redemption.html


----------



## Battou (Aug 3, 2009)

Narrow field this month....


----------



## Danigirl (Aug 24, 2009)

wow i love the x picture claw...i know its a late post but i still like it


----------

